# 180"+ Whitetail Trail Cam Pics???



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Anyone on here ever got a 180" buck or better on trail cam? If so, post up some pics.


----------



## dbuzz40 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Should be close...*

I think he should be really close...what do you guys think? LOL


Sorry I had to! back to the real stuff! I just wish I had a legit 180 to post!


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

If I had one I wouldn't put it up. You gotta keep bigguns like that on the down-low. You never know who's lurking. :spy:


----------



## 06hoythunter (Apr 5, 2009)

123 4/8 P&Y said:


> If I had one I wouldn't put it up. You gotta keep bigguns like that on the down-low. You never know who's lurking. :spy:


agreed I dont think you will get many responses on this one


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

123 4/8 P&Y said:


> If I had one I wouldn't put it up. You gotta keep bigguns like that on the down-low. You never know who's lurking. :spy:


I agree!!


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

do you want them to post coordinates with it too.......................:BangHead:

my guess is the OP has what he thinks is one on cam so let's see it


----------



## ks_bow_hunter (Sep 4, 2008)

Not sure what he scored, but I would guess it was over 180










Neighbor shot this deer and said it grossed 191










Last years sheds of this deer scored 86 and 83. He is bigger this year, but I haven't found his sheds yet.










doesn't score 180, but as an 8 pt he deserves to be in this thread. Same goes for the next deer.


----------



## Wibowhunter21 (Mar 9, 2009)

ks_bow_hunter said:


> Not sure what he scored, but I would guess it was over 180
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recognize that grass...I know where I'm hunting this fall!!!:lol3:


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

KS bowhunter nice bucks!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Here is mine. Neighbor found him dead this year a year after this picture. He was on the downhill side quite a bit compared to this picture but still grossed 202inches.


----------



## mrklean (May 26, 2009)

very nice guys


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

hntnksn said:


> do you want them to post coordinates with it too.......................:BangHead:
> 
> my guess is the OP has what he thinks is one on cam so let's see it


Smart elics like you are the kind of people that ruin this forum. If I did have one on camera, I would have no problem at all posting it on here. I dont think anybody could figure out where my land is just by looking at the grass in the pics. Please just leave me alone because just by looking at your avatar and your guide service name, I believe you may be a pervert.


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow


----------



## donmega (Jan 18, 2011)

this one got hit by a car. :doh:


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Maybe


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

oh... they're around :zip:


----------



## michbowbender (Mar 9, 2006)

This one was very close to that as a 14pt.
























The final pic, he was killed by another bowhunter not far from where the pics were taken.


----------



## mndeerfreek (Feb 1, 2009)

*not 180 but close ???*

my guess 172" ???


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

mndeerfreek said:


> my guess 172" ???


nice G3s!


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

bp1992 said:


> smart elics like you are the kind of people that ruin this forum. If i did have one on camera, i would have no problem at all posting it on here. I dont think anybody could figure out where my land is just by looking at the grass in the pics. Please just leave me alone because just by looking at your avatar and your guide service name, i believe you may be a pervert.


thank you!!!!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Not 180'', but I heard he grossed 178''


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

*Awesome brow tines.*


----------



## jac10laux (Jan 26, 2009)

He's in the ballpark


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DoubleTrouble (Feb 15, 2007)

Not sure if he makes it..........


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice pictures guys


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Liv4Rut said:


> Here is mine. Neighbor found him dead this year a year after this picture. He was on the downhill side quite a bit compared to this picture but still grossed 202inches.
> View attachment 1034957


I would love to even see that on my trailcam...let alone have a chance at taking something like that!!! Loving the double drop tines and split brows.


----------



## hunterojc (Apr 15, 2010)

michbowbender said:


> This one was very close to that as a 14pt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice buck michbowbender awesome that you got the pictures and then got the opportunity to take him as well.


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

...


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Not sure if he makes it..........


this is a cool picture!

Lots of great bucks on this thread.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

str_8_shot said:


> ...


I dub him Hershey! those are some nice chocolate antlers! Looks like a nice bruiser for sure.


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

michbowbender said:


> This one was very close to that as a 14pt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which trail cam is that? those pics are crystal clear...


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

2 seasons ago found dead shortly after the season


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

dt5150 said:


> which trail cam is that? those pics are crystal clear...


Looks like a homebrew to me.


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

it is defiantly a homebrew... if i had to guess id go with a s600


----------



## michbowbender (Mar 9, 2006)

:darkbeer: Good guess on the homebrew. Actually a Sony P41 though. That particular trailcam will probably be listed in the classifieds soon as I find myself moving more towards the S600's.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

str_8_shot said:


> ...


Good god!!!


----------



## Gander145 (Sep 27, 2007)

Stanley hunts too close to me for me to post pics!!!! I may have stumbled upon a few 180's on the trailcam down in southern iowa over the past few years though!!!


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

impressive pics!


----------



## KyGaHunter (Apr 13, 2011)

06hoythunter said:


> agreed I dont think you will get many responses on this one


Looks like you were wrong!!! :lol3:


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's a couple Iowa fawns!


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Probably not 180, but love this pic........


----------



## acehunter (Jan 16, 2006)

P&y only said:


> Here's a couple Iowa fawns!


That top buck has a very cool left side what a stud!!!


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

*Couple for ya!*


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

:slice:


----------



## rccordrey (Nov 22, 2008)

Holy @#$%


bl00dtrail said:


>


----------



## rccordrey (Nov 22, 2008)

*All I have is this believed to be around 170*

close


----------



## buckbustin1 (Jul 19, 2006)

Do not know how these will score...But I would be happy....


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

WOW.....alot of these deer are getting found dead......its amazing how bigger racks mean smarter deer....


----------



## t-tomshooter (Feb 17, 2005)

One of the best threads in awhile!


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Pic didn't work last time....... 

This buck probably isn't quite 180, but I still love this picture........


----------



## dosse (Aug 20, 2007)

182 I called him Andre he was killed on neighboring ground where he most likely lived and grew up. 17 scoreable, only 19 inch mainbeams. Biggest deer I have ever had on camera, wish I coulda been the lucky hunter but I am glad to at least have a few pics and know I had a chance to hunt with that thing in the area. One day I hunted and left and had a pic of him an hour after dark after I had left.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

What a toad. In that black and white picture his legs look tiny because of his phat body.



dosse said:


> 182 I called him Andre he was killed on neighboring ground where he most likely lived and grew up. 17 scoreable, only 19 inch mainbeams. Biggest deer I have ever had on camera, wish I coulda been the lucky hunter but I am glad to at least have a few pics and know I had a chance to hunt with that thing in the area. One day I hunted and left and had a pic of him an hour after dark after I had left.


----------



## selemdog (Sep 22, 2008)

Not quite there, mid 170s








Nov. pic


----------



## rootju (Sep 22, 2009)

mdnabors said:


> View attachment 1053655
> View attachment 1053648
> View attachment 1053649
> View attachment 1053654
> View attachment 1053653


The buck in the 2nd and third pics is rediculous! Talk about tine legnth!!!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

mdnabors said:


> View attachment 1053655
> View attachment 1053648
> View attachment 1053649
> View attachment 1053654
> View attachment 1053653


Was the buck in pics 2 and 3 ever killed? That could be a world record typical!!! I would like to know what he would score.


----------



## bcastin (Jul 24, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Great Pics!!!


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

i am not sure if this guy would make it or not. not a picture from my camera but we were hunting the same buck.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

absolute studs


----------



## PSDeerHunter (Oct 27, 2006)

my closest don't know if he was 180 or not has to be close.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Not my pics, but from close to where I will be this year. He made it through last year so who knows what headgear he will be sporting this year!


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

Here are a few, all nice but none are my pics.


----------



## 202gwg (Feb 22, 2011)

I found this one last summer think he would qualify, hope he's still alive and I can find him again.


----------



## Grifter (Jan 7, 2009)

Missed this one with a bow in 2009 on the very last day of the season. It was killed this past fall during the gun season and grossed 189.










Here's another buck that is still alive that is most likely pushing that 180 inch mark.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Dean Bower said:


> Here are a few, all nice but none are my pics.



That buck in pic 1 has to be one of the biggest bucks I have ever seen.


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

Dean Bower said:


> Here are a few, all nice but none are my pics.


that first buck is the most ridiculous looking buck i have ever seen......if that showed up on my camera i would quit my job, quit school, stop sleeping, stop eating and live in a tree. holy schmokes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

ttt for some 2011 giants!


----------



## badger62 (Jun 18, 2010)

Dean Bower said:


> Here are a few, all nice but none are my pics.


Wow, I didn't think you guys let em get that big in WVa before you put em down. :wink:


----------



## badger62 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll post our giant again. As with a lot of these pictures on here though, he doesn't quite make 180.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

badger62 said:


> I'll post our giant again. As with a lot of these pictures on here though, *he doesn't quite make 180*.
> 
> View attachment 1160484
> 
> ...


You sure that's not a 180?


----------



## Alexnd (Sep 9, 2011)

so many night time pictures. i know the feeling too.


----------



## badger62 (Jun 18, 2010)

BP1992 said:


> You sure that's not a 180?


172 with the velvet. Probably 165 dry score. gotta have alot of antler for 180. I'll let you know if I shoot him this fall. ha ha :wink:


----------



## KyGaHunter (Apr 13, 2011)

badger62 said:


> 172 with the velvet. Probably 165 dry score. gotta have alot of antler for 180. I'll let you know if I shoot him this fall. ha ha :wink:


Can I ask how you know the exact score if you have not killed him yet? I also do not know how he could possibly be under 180?


----------



## badger62 (Jun 18, 2010)

KyGaHunter said:


> Can I ask how you know the exact score if you have not killed him yet? I also do not know how he could possibly be under 180?


Just been doing it for awhile and the best scorer that I've ever seen told me as well. Hope we get to find out.


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

The Boner Buck...:wink:
























Splitter


----------



## KyGaHunter (Apr 13, 2011)

badger62 said:


> Just been doing it for awhile and the best scorer that I've ever seen told me as well. Hope we get to find out.


You have got to be kidding me! I think I might need your autograph.


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

biggest I've gotten


----------



## badger62 (Jun 18, 2010)

KyGaHunter said:


> You have got to be kidding me! I think I might need your autograph.


That didn't sound right, sorry. I've been looking at deer for a long time. The best scorer that I know is older and has been doing it a lot longer than I have. I've seen him do it on pictures, and then when the deer is on the ground, it's the same score. Didn't mean that I'm the best. A lot of guys get big eyes on here. There are definitely some 180's on this thread, but there are some that aren't as well.


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

badger62 said:


> 172 with the velvet. Probably 165 dry score. gotta have alot of antler for 180. I'll let you know if I shoot him this fall. ha ha :wink:



I agree....he'll end up in high 160's and may bust Boone, but not 180. Awesome buck!


----------



## badger62 (Jun 18, 2010)

mdnabors said:


> I agree....he'll end up in high 160's and may bust Boone, but not 180. Awesome buck!


Thanks MD. He'll be the biggest I've ever seen for real, if I get a look at him during the season.


----------



## jporter1 (Aug 4, 2011)

here's mine.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Here is the one I was chasing last year. Guy on neighboring property killed him, said it went just under 180.


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

mdnabors said:


> The Boner Buck...:wink:


Did you guys ever find his sheds?? His left side is one of the largest 5 point sides I've ever seen.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Super pics everyone...very nice deer!


----------



## bsizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

badger62 said:


> 172 with the velvet. Probably 165 dry score. gotta have alot of antler for 180. I'll let you know if I shoot him this fall. ha ha :wink:


No way that is a 160 class buck, at least 170's+. Long tines, long main beams, very wide, good mass....booner for sure.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## ohbuckhunter (Sep 18, 2008)

badger62 said:


> That didn't sound right, sorry. I've been looking at deer for a long time. The best scorer that I know is older and has been doing it a lot longer than I have. I've seen him do it on pictures, and then when the deer is on the ground, it's the same score. Didn't mean that I'm the best. A lot of guys get big eyes on here. There are definitely some 180's on this thread, but there are some that aren't as well.


what did this one score. Its on my wall so i know the actual score.


----------



## ohbuckhunter (Sep 18, 2008)

not 180 but decent


----------



## GiantDeer (Jan 8, 2008)

The first one is dead he went 200 something I don't remember the exact number. The last buck is also dead the neighbor shot him and it went 184".


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I leave in 14 hours to drive 1,265 miles to hunt this buck during the Youth and Disability Season in Kansas. I think it's safe to say he's over 180".......


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Crazy^^^^ he doesn't even look fully mature in the body!!!! What a monster ...


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

smokecity said:


> Crazy^^^^ he doesn't even look fully mature in the body!!!! What a monster ...


Wow...I agree. Looks real young, but who knows. Great deer for sure


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Great thread.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

smokecity said:


> Crazy^^^^ he doesn't even look fully mature in the body!!!! What a monster ...





mdnabors said:


> Wow...I agree. Looks real young, but who knows. Great deer for sure


Yea he has really long looking legs. His chest isn't deep and he doesn't have much muscle mass either. I'd definitely stick him without hesitation though. He has a monster rack.


----------



## Alexnd (Sep 9, 2011)

not quite 180 though


----------



## Ala_Archer (Nov 1, 2006)

ohbuckhunter said:


> what did this one score. Its on my wall so i know the actual score.


186?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Ala_Archer said:


> 186?


Thats a 200" deer all day


----------



## jk6140 (Feb 21, 2010)

My buddy has been getting this guy, I dont know if he would make 180"or not. What do you think?


----------



## bsizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

holy crap! is that in his back yard?

i'd say he's close to 180


----------



## jk6140 (Feb 21, 2010)

No, it is a right of way for a gas pipeline.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

jk6140 said:


> My buddy has been getting this guy, I dont know if he would make 180"or not. What do you think?


Wow!! He may make 190"


----------



## BlkIce (Apr 16, 2008)

KyGayHunter said:


> You have got to be kidding me! I think I might need your autograph.


There ya go again, showing your lack of intelligence.


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

Tax Lawyer said:


> I leave in 14 hours to drive 1,265 miles to hunt this buck during the Youth and Disability Season in Kansas. I think it's safe to say he's over 180".......


So, the youth/disability season started on Saturday... what have you been seeing?


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Closest I got to 180 but for an alabama deer he might as well be 200


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

kscumminsdriver said:


> So, the youth/disability season started on Saturday... what have you been seeing?


Just got here 5 hours ago.....


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Just got here 5 hours ago.....



Good Luck man...ready for some KS hero pics


----------



## KyGaHunter (Apr 13, 2011)

cunninghamww said:


> Closest I got to 180 but for an alabama deer he might as well be 200
> 
> View attachment 1162439


Thats a GIANT Alabama buck!


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

KyGaHunter said:


> Thats a GIANT Alabama buck!


Yep. Had pics of him for two years and never laid eyes on him nor had a daytime pic of him. Got a droptine off the right beam and a weird unicorn type horn in between his main frame.


----------



## kboyer21 (Dec 11, 2008)

This is the only picture my buddy got of this buck last year then later found him locked up with another one about 300 yards from his woods in a corn field. Scored 175"! And the video is of the same buck the year before. He had 3 stickers on his right brow two years ago and they switched to his left side last year! Sorry for the language in the video its not me its a buddy!

http://youtu.be/QvNtRI4lPBk


----------



## kboyer21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Dean Bower said:


> Here are a few, all nice but none are my pics.


Whatever happened to your "Big Boy"? I miss reading your threads about chasing him!


----------



## badger62 (Jun 18, 2010)

cunninghamww said:


> Yep. Had pics of him for two years and never laid eyes on him nor had a daytime pic of him. Got a droptine off the right beam and a weird unicorn type horn in between his main frame.
> 
> View attachment 1163021


Thats the King of Alabama. Did you ever hear if someone shot him?


----------



## ks_bow_hunter (Sep 4, 2008)

Probably around the 180 mark.


----------



## Kicker 150" (Oct 12, 2011)

ttt....any new 2011 bucks?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

these bucks are insane. I've seen a lot of does this year but only tiny tiny bucks. And have not even seen reasonably large ones on the cam.


----------



## td051 (Jan 14, 2007)

Truly impressive deer. Hope you folks can one day post a pick of them mounted on the wall too. Good luck!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

ks_bow_hunter said:


> Probably around the 180 mark.


That buck has all the makings to be a mega giant, although I would probably have to shoot him as he would be by far my biggest.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> That buck has all the makings to be a mega giant, although I would probably have to shoot him as he would be by far my biggest.


Very cool buck don't get me wrong, but he doesn't have the spread. Is he a trophy, of course.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

skyleralan said:


> Very cool buck don't get me wrong, but he doesn't have the spread. Is he a trophy, of course.


I wish I was the one that posted that buck.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> I wish I was the one that posted that buck.


 I am there with you, would have liked to post most of these.... on all four legs..


----------



## PSDeerHunter (Oct 27, 2006)

Splitzen last year?


----------



## tombstone01 (Oct 26, 2006)

my pic, my buddy killed him

grossed 184, netted 168


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

I am almost glad I don't have anything that size where I hunt because I would be missing alot of work and being at home!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wish I had a new one to post! Man I'm having a tough time locating another giant. Oh well maybe one of the young bucks will blow up next year.


----------



## StringMusic16 (Dec 5, 2010)

That sure is a beautiful trail cam pic!!


PSDeerHunter said:


> View attachment 1183936
> Splitzen last year?


----------



## whitetailbowman (Dec 3, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## kiwalsky (Oct 29, 2011)

here are a few pics of a buck that showed up after bow season hope to catch up with him next year


----------



## xtreme (Mar 12, 2008)

We guessed about 160 mabey a litte more. Have a another one that is bigger but cant find the picture.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

I am hoping this buck puts on enough inches to be added to this thread this year. The deer on our farm usually put on around 20-25" each year, so I have some high hopes to say the least!


----------



## Bear23 (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome pics!


----------



## ArcheryRoad (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

This was last year he's still around gonna be close this year


----------



## kboyer21 (Dec 11, 2008)

This guy is still alive or at least was in Feb. when I found both sheds! He was in the low 150's this past year and hopefully throws on a lot this year! He should be roughly 4 1/2 this year and we had a very mild winter so I am hoping for the best!


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

badger62 said:


> Thats the King of Alabama. Did you ever hear if someone shot him?


No, he has never been shot, nor seen by any person, I don't think. He pretty much lives exclusively on our property and our land backs up to state property that we lease and is landlocked by us. Nobody can get in unless they trespass a mile. Probably wont ever see this deer.


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Great pics everyone!


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Some jumbos here


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

BP1992 said:


> I am hoping this buck puts on enough inches to be added to this thread this year. The deer on our farm usually put on around 20-25" each year, so I have some high hopes to say the least!


"land of the cull bucks" , i am calling your bluff. lol
awsome deer, best of luck getting him.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Can't believe I've missed this thread. Here's mine from '05. I count 16 scoreable points. The body looked very young for mid October. Never saw him or heard of anyone getting him. Can't have but about a 13" inside spread.


----------



## Quikhonda (Dec 31, 2009)

Well I dont have any 180 class deer. but I got this guy who made it through last year. What do you think he would score then and how much bone do you think he would put on feeding him lucky buck 30-06 clover, corn, protien pellets.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Quikhonda said:


> Well I dont have any 180 class deer. but I got this guy who made it through last year. What do you think he would score then and how much bone do you think he would put on feeding him lucky buck 30-06 clover, corn, protien pellets.


This thread is for big deer..... not 120" bucks.


----------



## OH3dshooter (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Quikhonda said:


> Well I dont have any 180 class deer. but I got this guy who made it through last year. What do you think he would score then and how much bone do you think he would put on feeding him lucky buck 30-06 clover, corn, protien pellets.
> 
> View attachment 1389637
> 
> View attachment 1389638


128-135 ballpark. tough to say on what he will be, sometimes they get bigger, sometimes they don't. heck there is one deer on our farm that was nicer looking as a 3 year old
than he was as a 4 year old. i have pictures of him this year as a 5, and can't tell much difference than last year. we do plots out the yeng yang, salt / trophy rocks, have all kinds of agricultural fields, acorns, they have more than enough food. most times they do go up though, that one we have is just different. will try and get him this year i guess, have let him go last two years.


----------



## Quikhonda (Dec 31, 2009)

BP1992...If you want to get technical the post asks for 180" bucks so where is your sarcasim for the 90% of people who posted on this thread?

VTRAIN - I think he will be bigger this year. I have a few early pics and his rack is out past his ears. Not checking the cam for another 2 weeks. I took my first bow buck last year and this guy came in few days later. Was just wondering if he would turn into a shooter this year.


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

This deer will be a 180" deer for certain. Monster main beams....
















LOL


----------



## 14medlak (May 8, 2012)

Lol^


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Quikhonda said:


> Was just wondering if he would turn into a shooter this year.


he might not make 180, but i would let him have it this year for sure. lol
i am not trying to be a smarty pants, don't let some of these folks get to ya, they are just ribbing you.


----------



## thabull (Feb 10, 2012)

PSDeerHunter said:


> my closest don't know if he was 180 or not has to be close.
> View attachment 1080956


Wow what a beautiful picture. Id frame this on my wall


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Cool thread - some incredible bucks posted here! Can't wait to see the new 2012 lineup.


----------



## thabull (Feb 10, 2012)

I will not take credit for this picture but I will post it to vouch for Copper's Creek Outfitter's (which was a popular thread for a while). Beau sent me this last year taken less than a half mile from the lodge, being the woodline that can be seen from the back patio...enjoy










Plus this one taken from his tractor shortly after this last hunting season.
...for those who doubt CCO


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Ohio lease, maybe this year is the year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Those last two posts are unbelievable!


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

I thought I had some respectable deer on cam. HOLY CRAP.


----------



## smally5 (Aug 2, 2010)

22Mag said:


> View attachment 1389748
> 
> View attachment 1389749
> 
> ...


What. The. ****.


----------



## adrenalinerush (Aug 11, 2009)

Buddy got several pics of this guy throughout the fall before shooting him from a ground blind in early Oct... 182" gross


----------



## palimbhanger (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome bucks on this thread. I find it interesting that most all of these giants dont have the pic of the people holding it afterwards from the kill. Shows you those big ones are pretty sneaky.. good luck everyone hope u all arrow a monster like those shown.


----------



## bigdogg2002 (Sep 25, 2009)

Had over 100 pics of this buck last year. Was suppose be off the 28th of october(the date of the last 2 pics taken) but my boss switched days on me. Major bummer. Neighbor gut shot the deer 2 days later and found it a week later after that. Makes me sad to think about it all over again. Crazy how obsessed I became with this deer. Scored just over 181.


----------



## bigdogg2002 (Sep 25, 2009)

also its the biggest head I have ever seen on a deer as you can see by looking at the side profile pic, big roman nose.


----------



## bigbuckboy (May 19, 2007)

22Mag said:


> View attachment 1389748
> 
> View attachment 1389749
> 
> ...


I Do not believe these are free range


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

bigbuckboy said:


> I Do not believe these are free range


That is freaking INSANE! Has to be fenced raised. That deer can't walk through the woods without breaking his neck!


----------



## thabull (Feb 10, 2012)

bigbuckboy said:


> i do not believe these are free range


i agree


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

bigdogg2002 said:


> View attachment 1389984
> View attachment 1389986
> View attachment 1389988
> View attachment 1389990
> ...


Man, hate to hear that. 

That was one mean looking dude, bet he was the alpha-buck in his home range....


----------



## swain39 (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## miller 12 (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

This is one of my favorite bucks. The buck that pops up first on the clip before you click on it is not the buck I am talking about. click on it, you will be impressed!!


----------



## xcr 1.5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Holy crap ^


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

Biggest I have been able to get my hands around.
I know what he scores!


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow, really nice pictures. Thanks


----------



## Quikhonda (Dec 31, 2009)

V-TRAIN said:


> he might not make 180, but i would let him have it this year for sure. lol
> i am not trying to be a smarty pants, don't let some of these folks get to ya, they are just ribbing you.


Thanks V-TRAIN.. Im going to let the air out of him this year. Im going to try using a decoy for the first time. I got the Tinks Miss November. Figure starting the last week of October I will start using the decoy with some doe pee and estrus along with some scrape drippers. See if I cant make this guy go bizerk so he doesnt notice death is watching from above.


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

22Mag said:


> View attachment 1389749


Looks Photo shopped to me, antlers kind of have a transparent look.
Let alone they are 38" - 42" off the top of his head.


----------



## carramrod6 (Aug 8, 2009)

A little late to the game, but still a good one. Scored 189 gross.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

carramrod6 said:


> A little late to the game, but still a good one. Scored 189 gross.


Dude, did you kill him?? Wow, what a buck. Let's see some hero pics if you got them.


----------



## carramrod6 (Aug 8, 2009)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Dude, did you kill him?? Wow, what a buck. Let's see some hero pics if you got them.


Yes, but with a gun. I think I've posted the pics before. I'll try to dig up the thread in the general hunting section.


----------



## jack88 (May 22, 2010)




----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

22Mag said:


> View attachment 1389748
> 
> View attachment 1389749
> 
> ...


Good googalee moogalee!!!!!!!!


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

is he big enough to play?


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Got a bunch of more pics on an old computer.


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

ttt....


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> Got a bunch of more pics on an old computer.


that is a sick deer


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

^^^^ Beauty of a buck


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

Grossed mid 180's
My buddy hit him above the spine the day before. I think he got a little buck fever.... LOL Couple weeks later another guy I hunt with shot him. He walked 20yds away from my stand in this video. I was hunting another stand.....


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

Chris/OH said:


> Grossed mid 180's
> My buddy hit him above the spine the day before. I think he got a little buck fever.... LOL Couple weeks later another guy I hunt with shot him. He walked 20yds away from my stand in this video. I was hunting another stand.....


Is that what was ( blood from the high shot ) around the mid section of his body in the video ?


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

22Mag said:


> View attachment 1389748
> 
> View attachment 1389749
> 
> ...


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

The 1st pic is a buck i call Sticker in 2010, last year he blew up into the next 3 pics, i found his left shed, near as i can tell he was an upper 170 to low 180 last year. I am hoping to get some pics of him soon this year,..hoping


----------



## palimbhanger (Jul 6, 2011)

09blackonblack said:


> is he big enough to play?


No.. Great buck but no


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

Dang... I sure thought 10pts and that big would make it.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

He's a nice 10,..but you need to get 80" per side with a 20 spread to reach 180,..long mains can help,..example,..

mb 25"
h1 5"
h2 5"
h3 5"
h4 5"
Gi 5"
g2 10"
g3 10"
g4 5"

Still 10" short of 80,..

Maybe next year,..but hes a nice buck for sure!


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

His tips are still glossy so maybe he will grow a bit more, he is for sure my #1 shooter, I passed him last year this year its either me or someone else will shoot him.


----------



## ARO Assassin (Oct 6, 2009)

Not a trail cam pic but still a 180"... 181 3/8" gross to be exact








Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## budtripp (Feb 5, 2010)

palimbhanger said:


> No.. Great buck but no


considering that picture was taken in June, he may end up putting on alot more growth (all the points are still round, they got more growing to do). He might be huge come fall


----------



## palimbhanger (Jul 6, 2011)

budtripp said:


> considering that picture was taken in June, he may end up putting on alot more growth (all the points are still round, they got more growing to do). He might be huge come fall


I agree It might be close however velvet always makes them look bigger. A 180 deer is really something special. Trust me I would love to have that buck anyday of the week. we shall see how it goes hopefully he puts it down.


----------



## palimbhanger (Jul 6, 2011)

Its really a mainframe 8 as is now.. 180" 8 point is unbelievable and extremely rare.


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

Wouldn't it be a mainframe 9? Or does it not work that way? 9 typical points and a second brow tine on the right. Either way its the biggest live deer I've ever seen.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Any new 2012 bucks?


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*Pics*

Hopefully we will see if he makes 180


----------



## SdDiamondArcher (Jul 16, 2008)

Not my picture. From my buddy's camera. his dad shot it during rifle season. Officially scored a couple inches under 200. 197-198 I believe


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

Tax Lawyer said:


> I leave in 14 hours to drive 1,265 miles to hunt this buck during the Youth and Disability Season in Kansas. I think it's safe to say he's over 180".......


I hope you tagged him brother...


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

str_8_shot said:


> I hope you tagged him brother...


He was found dead (most likely from disease) 200 yards from where I hunted him in September 2011.

I'm heading back in 2.5 weeks for another shot at a big one.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## smackdown85 (Jun 13, 2012)

He may be close! What you think?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

smackdown85 said:


> He may be close! What you think?


Should gross 180


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

Tax Lawyer said:


> He was found dead (most likely from disease) 200 yards from where I hunted him in September 2011.
> 
> I'm heading back in 2.5 weeks for another shot at a big one.


Good luck brother. This is your year!


----------



## bwebster (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

i dont know but i think he'll be close 

http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/dd141/alan67530/?action=view&current=PICT0002.mp4


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Tax Lawyer said:


> He was found dead (most likely from disease) 200 yards from where I hunted him in September 2011.
> 
> I'm heading back in 2.5 weeks for another shot at a big one.


No wonder he only looked like a 2.5 in those pics.


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

Tax Lawyer said:


> He was found dead (most likely from disease) 200 yards from where I hunted him in September 2011.


Score?


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

kscumminsdriver said:


> Score?


My guide hasn't gotten to see the rack. It was on the neighbor's property just across the river.

I'd say mid 190's but I'd like to know for sure.


----------



## sowgreen (Oct 8, 2006)

Scored 183". Was killed 1 mile away

Georgia buck


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

sowgreen said:


> Scored 183". Was killed 1 mile away
> 
> Georgia buck


Where abouts in GA is this? A buck of that caliber is almost unheard of around here.


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

saskguy said:


>


Looks like someone is going to add another booner to their list this year!


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Holy Crap!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Not sure if 180" here. He was shot in 2010, after he'd gone WAY downhill, not sure what he scored...


----------



## tmfries (Jul 25, 2010)

Not sure about these, gotta be close


----------



## Liveblue23 (Aug 9, 2011)

hunted this buck for a good 2 weeks really really hard right after he popped up on my cam. he ended up getting shot same morning i was in stand about 400yards from me. went 192 gross 185 net.... /cry lol. still sick about it haha.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

This thread is awesome.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

This is from early June. He walked within 10 yards of my stand. I had to blow the picture up a bit because the camera is 40 yds away and a doe walked by and trigger it while he was in the back ground. Have not gotten a pic of him since, but he has to have a bigger rack now since he was still growing back then. Never gotten a deer on camera this big before.


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

I got these on July 30. None since, I'm hoping he's still around!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I hate this thread


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

dnharcher said:


> I got these on July 30. None since, I'm hoping he's still around!
> 
> View attachment 1448016
> 
> View attachment 1448019


What state?


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

BP1992 said:


> What state?


Joplin, Missouri. There was a big to-do about this deer while you were absent.


----------



## Armed_AL (Jun 8, 2012)

That was a lot of rack porn..I think I need a nap now


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

Here let me give you all the GPS coordinates to that buck! 

I'm praying blue tongue hasn't got him. The drought has been rough this year.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

dnharcher said:


> Here let me give you all the GPS coordinates to that buck!
> 
> I'm praying blue tongue hasn't got him. The drought has been rough this year.


Haha, man I am like you...I don't mind putting up pics of big bucks and their general area. If you have the steel to come poach on my land, then come on. We'll see how that goes. But yeah, that buck is simply incredible.


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

dnharcher said:


> I got these on July 30. None since, I'm hoping he's still around!
> 
> View attachment 1448016
> 
> View attachment 1448019


235" buck and your not very bright...


----------



## ksdoubledrop (Jun 18, 2009)

Just curious why he is not very bright. I for one want it to be known when I have pics of a buck in that class. I personally think it helps curb the poaching more than bring in the poachers. I go out of my way to show some of the local guys who I know are questionable and that way they know that I am after a particular buck. That doesn't mean he is wrapped up and all mine but I know for a fact it keeps them more in line and they think twice before taking just any buck and going around bragging. Trail cams have definitely helped reduce poaching(in a very small amount) in my opinion. Great buck and thanks for sharing. For those lurkers, go do your own legwork, obviously from this thread they are out there for the taking. I wouldn't hesitate to post pics for a minute. I hear people worry all the time but it takes some serious marbles to go after a known buck who has a very small core area. Hunting rights are fair game so if you are worried about people gaining permission to neighboring properties then that is something to consider but other than that it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

mikepahl318 said:


> 235" buck and your not very bright...


Thanks for the complement. You appear to be someone that I should hold in high regards.


----------



## ks_bow_hunter (Sep 4, 2008)

dnharcher said:


> Here let me give you all the GPS coordinates to that buck!
> 
> I'm praying blue tongue hasn't got him. The drought has been rough this year.


Slammer for sure, that deer will crush 200. I hope you get a crack and him, but no need for the GPS coordinates, I recongize the back drop.:darkbeer:


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

ksdoubledrop said:


> Just curious why he is not very bright. I for one want it to be known when I have pics of a buck in that class. I personally think it helps curb the poaching more than bring in the poachers. I go out of my way to show some of the local guys who I know are questionable and that way they know that I am after a particular buck. That doesn't mean he is wrapped up and all mine but I know for a fact it keeps them more in line and they think twice before taking just any buck and going around bragging. Trail cams have definitely helped reduce poaching(in a very small amount) in my opinion. Great buck and thanks for sharing. For those lurkers, go do your own legwork, obviously from this thread they are out there for the taking. I wouldn't hesitate to post pics for a minute. I hear people worry all the time but it takes some serious marbles to go after a known buck who has a very small core area. Hunting rights are fair game so if you are worried about people gaining permission to neighboring properties then that is something to consider but other than that it's not that big of a deal.


Just to back this up; a near 200" net typical was poached in Kansas last year and the damning evidence was a trail cam picture another guy had far, far away from where the poacher said he killed the buck.... dude had the audacity to take the rack to some big buck classic in Topeka and got caught... http://www.kansas.com/2012/08/12/2447526/poaching-suspect-to-enter-plea.html


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

Tax Lawyer said:


> My guide hasn't gotten to see the rack. It was on the neighbor's property just across the river.
> 
> I'd say mid 190's but I'd like to know for sure.


Looked every bit of 190's in velvet... hopefully your guide has another big one lined up for ya...


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

dnharcher said:


> Here let me give you all the GPS coordinates to that buck!
> 
> I'm praying blue tongue hasn't got him. The drought has been rough this year.


I recognize that tree in the background. I'm gonna go kill that deer! :wink:


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

kscumminsdriver said:


> Looked every bit of 190's in velvet... hopefully your guide has another big one lined up for ya...


I'm pretty sure the buck I missed last year is the buck in the last 2 photos. I'd like settle the score on September 8.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1679713&p=1064943705#post1064943705


----------



## seyawn (Aug 17, 2012)

I hope to find out if this guy makes it this year.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

seyawn said:


> I hope to find out if this guy makes it this year.
> 
> View attachment 1448906


I don't think you will have to worry about 180...


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## n8diggity (Mar 29, 2006)

Joplin? I didn't think we had deer that size in southwest MO! Great buck for sure.


----------



## Foilestraitmeat (Mar 1, 2009)

had this guy!!!!!!!!









But then the neighbor killed him. He was a great buck. Grossed 192" and netted around 183" He was massive, we were only guessing him to be around 180 gross from the trailcam pics.


----------



## RPoster (Jul 28, 2012)

Most of these bucks are absolutely obscene. It's like walking into a gym and seeing the guy that has muscles growing on top of muscles. It just makes one feel inadequate.


----------



## sowgreen (Oct 8, 2006)

BP1992 said:


> Where abouts in GA is this? A buck of that caliber is almost unheard of around here.


Northeast Atlanta suburbs


----------



## HANKFAN (May 12, 2007)

Here is a buck that was on our Illinois lease. He was killed by a neighbor and scored 220" 




























A couple of West Virginia bow hunting only county public land bucks:


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## HANKFAN (May 12, 2007)

Some awesome bucks in this thread for sure!


----------



## SITKA sniper (Aug 13, 2012)

22Mag said:


> View attachment 1389748
> 
> View attachment 1389749
> 
> ...


About as top heavy as Dolly Parton!


----------



## shaggy626 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hasn't been scored officially yet, but was told it scored around 204 non-typical. Replicas were made and I am waiting to see them. The photos are from a friends trailcam. This is a PA buck.


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

shaggy626 said:


> Hasn't been scored officially yet, but was told it scored around 204 non-typical. Replicas were made and I am waiting to see them. The photos are from a friends trailcam. This is a PA buck.


With replicas being made, I assume he has been harvested ?
Did your friend get him ?


----------



## shaggy626 (Aug 22, 2010)

No. He never saw him again that season. I don't know the whole story, but I guess he was hit in the 2010 season and just found recently.


----------



## BowtechJim (Feb 24, 2007)

dnharcher said:


> I got these on July 30. None since, I'm hoping he's still around!
> 
> View attachment 1448016
> 
> View attachment 1448019


Joplin? I'll film for you.


----------



## bowhuntingfever (Jul 23, 2006)

Here is one I got a few pics of back in 09. I never did see him. He ended up getting shot during rifle season about 4 miles from where Igot the pics. He was a main frame 12 with 6 sticker points. I never have heard an official but Iknow they "rough" scored him at 206.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

This guy will be close I think...


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> This guy will be close I think...


Awesome buck. But i don't see 200 when the velvet comes off. He'd still be on anyones hitlist.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

P&y only said:


> Awesome buck. But i don't see 200 when the velvet comes off. He'd still be on anyones hitlist.


Isn't this a thread for 180's and bigger? I think he makes 180.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Oops! I thought the thread was 200" deer not 180. Disregard my dumb statement.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

P&y only said:


> Awesome buck. But i don't see 200 when the velvet comes off. He'd still be on anyones hitlist.


Never said he would go 200 because he's not even close to that. I think he may puch 180 gross non-typical which is what the title of this thread is looking for...


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

P&y only said:


> Oops! I thought the thread was 200" deer not 180. Disregard my dumb statement.


Opps for me too. Disregaurd my last post...:wink:.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Any new ones?


----------



## skippyturtle (Sep 21, 2012)

ok well i was not going to post but after seeing a few of these pics i decided to let you all decide if he is big enough or not


----------



## skippyturtle (Sep 21, 2012)

couple more pics


----------



## Bucket Head (Oct 25, 2006)

Here is one that should have gone over 180. He was killed the year after this photo, but he had grown quite a bit differently. Lost a bunch of points, put on mass and beam length, lost some tine length. Grossed 172 that year after some breakage.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Any new ones?


----------



## buckeye 12 ring (Oct 26, 2009)

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

Saw this on FB, not mine.
Could make 180 soon.


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

smally5 said:


> What. The. ****.


my exact words!


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

This one is from about a week ago. The one in the back may be 180"........but who knows...


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

buckeye 12 ring said:


> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


He's got some serious trash!


----------



## Nomad022 (Jun 9, 2012)

123 4/8 P&Y said:


> If I had one I wouldn't put it up. You gotta keep bigguns like that on the down-low. You never know who's lurking. :spy:


I made that mistake ONCE, and it cost me {us?}.


----------



## deere1 (Feb 14, 2010)

196-6/8 gross boone


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

ttt. That last buck is a freak!


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

BP1992 said:


> ttt


ha nice


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

mikepahl318 said:


> ha nice


Just thought OB might want to post some of his giants. :lol:


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

bp1992 said:


> just thought ob might want to post some of his giants. :lol:


lol!


----------

